# Investors in Anglo to be reimbursed



## browtal (2 Apr 2010)

He Brendan,
I still find it difficult to understand the NAMA thing. Will all investors, not deposit investors, shares etc be covered by NAMA or will speculators like this be at a loss.
Will Anglo, being nationalised be treated different from investors in BOI and AIB
Browtal


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2010)

*Re: Investors*

You will get a much better response to your question if you  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------

